#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  egpet.net Site speed.

## merv

Can anyone tell me why this site seems to be so slow? I nearly have time for a coffee between pages!

See More: egpet.net Site speed.

----------


## Mohamed

very important  subject thanks *Merv* for open it i hope if all member help us to know if this is public or private problem by participation in the above Poll

----------


## merv

Hi all!
Looking at the poll, site seems slow. Not a real good comparison with just 5 votes so more are needed, Come & tick the box & lets see if this is a private problem or a public problem.

----------


## Mohamed

it will be good if we mention speed of our internet connection

----------


## lulliri

Maybe is needed to change the platform.....The site is very very slow to navigate...

----------


## Mohamed

*very thanks for all members who participate with us in this thread , and I'm sorry that some posts in this thread are lost because of database failure and i forced to restore previously database backup*

----------


## Mohamed

> Can anyone tell me why this site seems to be so slow? I nearly have time for a coffee between pages!







> Maybe is needed to change the platform.....The site is very very slow to navigate...



I optimize some forum future and plug in  i hope that every thing good now

----------


## lulliri

The site in these days is changed: Maybe you are right, is needed only optimize some configurations and/or plug-ins.....

GReat work, and thank you very much for your support.......

----------


## Mohamed

> The site in these days is changed: Maybe you are right, is needed only optimize some configurations and/or plug-ins.....
> 
> GReat work, and thank you very much for your support.......



Very thanks for your feedback ,i do some optimization for database  and also i found that the server in the previous period was under attack attempt for stealing the form contents which cause huge load on the server and have bad effect on the forum  speed

----------


## Mohamed

> Can anyone tell me why this site seems to be so slow? I nearly have time for a coffee between pages!



very thanks *Merv* for point to this problem which help us solve it  , and i hope from all members to help us in improvement this servers by refer to any problem appear with them in the forum

----------


## abc123

Speed is good now !

JAZAKALLAH KHAIR

----------

